# .17 Mag w\"Bull Barrel" vs regular barrel ??



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............Was in WMt. friday(03\02) and they had a .17 mag with an extra large(diameter) barrel . This rifle was a bolt action Marlin and priced around $ , 219 if memory serves . Sales guy said he called it a "bull barrel" and it was for extra accuracy . They also had a 22mag , same model but no extra large barrel . I'm in the market for a small caliber rifle and I'm trying to decide between the .17 mag and the 22mag . Any comments would be appreciated . thanks , fordy...


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

I wouldn't use the .17 Mag if I were "meat-hunting". It is very "high-velocity" and will "blood-shot" the meat a LOT at closer ranges. If you are "varmint-hunting", such as prairie dogs, the .17 is a good choice out to about 250-300 yards if it is not too windy.

The .22 mag is good for hunting and has a flatter trajectory than a .22 Long Rifle cartridge. A good "all-around" choice.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

IMO, the .17 is a novelty/toy. 
Fun and accurate, so the "bull barrel" would be a good choice for the range. Heavy, if carrying on a hunt.

The gun companies "need" something new to sell and we all think we "need" a new gun, because we "don't have that one yet". (P.S., I don't have one yet, but was considering one).

The .22 mag has been around for a while and is more useful for shooting/hunting.
You can also get the Ruger Single Six w/ both cylinders 22LR/.22mag for a good price, as well as the Ruger 10/22, and just about any gun company has a bolt version.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My DH's next gun is going to be a savage .17 bolt action, nickel plated with acu-trigger. 

Mostly because I don't like him using the semi-auto .22 from inside the house as it automatically chambers another round, and then he has to unload. I suggested he use my Marlin 39A, but it has a scope that is sited in for me, and he'd have to resight it.

We have wide open spaces here in SD, and often the .22 doesn't have quite the power to get the job done. However, .223 is overkill. DH already has one .17, but it is one of the last American made Winchesters, and he doesn't really want to use it much. 

Son has a .17 too.









DH does not like the heavy barrel. It is suppose to help with accuracy by helping to dissipate heat, if you are taking several rapid shots. His barrel on his .223 can get quite hot while shooting prairie dogs, but accuracy was never compromised.

All this firearm's talk makes me want to go out, but I'm still cold from helping move snow around and feed the chores. Gotta wait until more of this white stuff melts.

Cathy


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks like it works on cats too?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Cat wanted the cotton tail. We can toss a cotton tail to the cats or dog and they'll eat them right up. But they weren't interesting in the jack rabbits.

But it does work nice on cats too. We have a problem with strays, and if they stay around and start causing problems, the .17 will take them from across the farmyard. I hate seeing something run off after being shot, and that happened a bit too often with the .22. When we lived in WI, we almost never had long shots, too many hills/trees. 

Cathy


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Good topic Fordy. I'm in the exact same boat....waffling between the standard .22 mag and the .17HMR. My greatest fear is that the .17 will fall out of favor in a couple of years making it nearly impossible to find shells. I figure the .22 mag will be around when my great grandkids have their first kids.

David


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

OkieDavid said:


> Good topic Fordy. I'm in the exact same boat....waffling between the standard .22 mag and the .17HMR. My greatest fear is that the .17 will fall out of favor in a couple of years making it nearly impossible to find shells. I figure the .22 mag will be around when my great grandkids have their first kids.
> 
> David


My though exactly, good point.
Caliber's come and go, they gotta keep making new "stuff", and only time will tell if they will stay popular.

I have a .225 win, and for all practical purposes, an obsolete cal, beat out by the Rem 22-250, back in the 60's.
22-250 is still popular today.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've got one of the heavy barreled Marlins 17 HMMR, and I love it. Shot some jackrabbits the other day, the recticle doesn't move from the target during recoil. You could see the fur fly! And they drop in their tracks.
The bullet choices are superior to the 22 and 22 mag. putting it ballistically way ahead of them. I've found the Hornady Ballistic tip to be explosive and the CCI to offer more penetration. As of yet, jacks have been the largest I've shot, But I think it might be a good round for coyotes within 100 yards using the CCI round, with proper shot placement.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

It all depends on what you want to do with it. So you want to reload then you need to have the 17. If you are not going to reload then the .22 maginum will do just as nice. The 17 is used for long shots but it is still a .22 cqaliber bulit. If you are not going over 200 yards then a .22 Maginum will give you sust asmuch power as you can handel. The bull barrel is if yo want to fire many rounds at a target and have the last round in the same spot as the first round in about 15 rounds. Most of the hunting you will do is not neceraly to fire 10 or more rounds at anything. The bull barrel is for target shooters and not for hunting.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Old Vet... The 17HMR is a rimfire. Simply the 22 mag necked down to 17 caliber. It's a great little cartridge and fun to shoot. I believe they also shoot a 17 grain bullet.


----------



## VA Backwoodsman (Mar 16, 2006)

I thought about a .17 also, until I saw the price of the ammo for it. The .22 mag. will do what I want to do between the power levels of the.22lr and centerfires that I handload. Plus you can practice about twice as much for the same money.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I'd like to shoot the .17, but I already have a .22mag & I don't really need another rifle.


----------



## 416LJT (Mar 19, 2007)

Junkmanme said:


> I wouldn't use the .17 Mag if I were "meat-hunting". It is very "high-velocity" and will "blood-shot" the meat a LOT at closer ranges. If you are "varmint-hunting", such as prairie dogs, the .17 is a good choice out to about 250-300 yards if it is not too windy.
> 
> The .22 mag is good for hunting and has a flatter trajectory than a .22 Long Rifle cartridge. A good "all-around" choice.


fordy Join Date: Sep 2003
Posts: 2,206 

.17 Mag w\"Bull Barrel" vs regular barrel ?? 


The "Bull " barrel is an aid in accuracy in that , the weight of the barrel helps to hang on the target better. I have a Savage 93/17 HMR with the standard diameter barrel , and I find that it will shoot five shots into 3/8 of an inch center to center at 100 yards from a bench rest. I don't worry about blood-shot meat because this rig is so accurate that I only go for head-shots. As far as worrying about this round becoming obsolete ? NO WAY ! ! !


----------

